
AP Investigation of the Vatican's Children Hospital - mudil
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_VATICAN_POPES_HOSPITAL?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT
======
mudil
Things are not changing. This is exactly what Christopher Hitchens described
in "The Missionary Position: Mother Teresa in Theory and Practice." The
purpose of this hospital is to promote Vatican and Catholicism. Treating
children is secondary.

